# Karma: PX4 Holster



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I sold my PX4 Storm (9mm) today, and no longer have a use for this holster.

Maximo built the holster, and refused payment when I tried to buy it from him.

So now I am passing this gift along.

It is a well - made IWB holster for the PX4 Storm. Should fit 9mm or .40.

I will draw names out of a smelly cowboy hat on Saturday morning. 

Submit you name on this thread to let me know if you want in on the drawing. Deadline for the drawing will be 8:00a.m. Central Daylight Savings Time.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt165:smt165

Anyone out there need an iwb holster for their PX4 Storm?

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Similar to this, but in black:










WM


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I might just buy a PX4 to get the holster... sweet!
JW


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Sure toss my name in you r stinky hat!!
Thanks for the chance


----------



## ERC6499 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Please Put Me In For That Holster*

Please Put Me In For That Holster.

I Have A Px4 With About 3000 Rounds Thru It. I'am Getting 
Very Good With It.

Px4
Stroger Cougar
Bersa Thunder
A Bunch Of Rifles


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

COunt me in :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> I might just buy a PX4 to get the holster... sweet!
> JW


So Jeff, if you win will you go out and buy a PX4?

Or just borrow a friends?

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Drawing will be tomorrow.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*And The Winner Is ... Erc6499*

Congratulations ERC6499.

PM me with your mailing address and I'll send the holster to you.

-WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------

